# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Куплю базу Tiu.ru и flagma.ru

## RU11666

Доброго времени суток. Куплю спарсенные базы tiu.ru и flagma.ru
Мне необходимы следующие данные:
* Адрес сайта;
* Телефоны.

Подойдут любые рубрики и регионы в часовом поясе от Москвы не более + 4 часа. 

База нужна именно эти 2-х площадок, проверяется это в 2 клика в любой поисковой системе. Работа только через гаранта либо через любую биржу, что бы исключить кидалово.

 Писать сюда @RU11666

----------

